# Thoughts on Muscle Group Each Day?



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

In a nut shell, this is my split. What do you all think? I hate training multiple muscle groups on the same day for the most part because I never really feel I have enough time to really exhaust each. For each muscle group I lift heavy (lower reps) and slightly lighter for more volume. I don't really stick to a rep range for the most part. I just lift heavy and till exhaustion on each set per workout for the most part. I got tired of doing it, and also tired of people asking, "how many sets/reps should I be doing?' I think we all at one point or another did the whole 3-4 sets of 10-12....that shit is boring and limits your exhaustion potential. For instance, when I am doing incline DB curls I know that with 50lb. DB's I can get between 12-15 reps in. Sometimes I'll do 4 sets...sometimes 6....depending on how I'm feeling. Sometimes I'll stay at 50lbs. and sometimes I'll drop set. If I reach 15 and I can do more....I do. I can just keep increasing the weight of course to stay within the 8-12 rep range, but I don't always do that. This is pretty much what I do with every muscle group, with each exercise. Any thoughts? I'm geared up right now so I train 7 days per week, but doing each muscle group per day allows adequate rest time. I also do bi's, tri's, and back twice per week because they are the areas I need to work on the most. Here's what the split looks like:

I don't do the whole Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.....etc. bullshit. Just say day 1, day 2, day 3, etc. 

Back/Triceps
Biceps
Chest
Back/Biceps
Triceps
Shoulders
Legs


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

You do realize you are hitting Bi's 3x in 4 days? Then back after legs? Shoulders after Tri's?  If you're looking to improve your rest time, I would rethink all of this. It sounds like a recipe for a repetitive motion injury. I just don't want to see you hurt Bro.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 1, 2014)

There is only 3 muscle groups 

Squat muscles
Bench muscles
Deadlift muscles. 


So do them m/w/f


----------



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, I know that doing back involves your bi's as a secondary muscle, but the thing is, it takes a lot for my bi's to get sore. All other muscle groups are almost instantly sore by the next day, and all healed up within 48 hours. Legs are the only exception, they are usually sore for 3-4 days. I've been doing this routine or a variation of it for a while now, and have never had a workout related injury (knock on wood). So many opposing opinions out there...I mean look at Phil Heath a couple years back, he said his back was his weak point...he trained it twice a week and over a year (also thanks to pristine dieting and massive amounts of gear) his back got huge. You also have guys like Ct Fletcher who do bicep workouts everyday....and look at the size of his arms.....Then lastly, you get the people who say "oh no....you should only do each muscle group once a week." Too many opposing opinions, and everyone grows and respond differently to different regiments. I do appreciate the lookout for safety though. I am a form Nazi, so I try my best to avoid injury at all times.


----------



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

Steelers.....how long would these workouts be? I couldn't imagine doing chest, shoulder, triceps on bench day; I do do deads and back on the same day, but leave out biceps. even though the are being worked along with back. I don't feel it is enough. I guess my only gauge is my level of soreness the next day or so. 

I've heard ppl talking about this type of split before, but it just doesn't seem beneficial to me. I also enjoy going to the gym, and couldn't imagine only going 3 days/wk. Wtf else would I do with the remaining 4 days of the week? I'd feel lazy as ****.


----------



## juuced (Oct 1, 2014)

how old are you?  Im guessing your younger than me because I cant lift seven days a week or hit the same body part more than once per week even on gear.  I am 46 yr old and I lift 5 days a week hitting one body part hard per week and take the weekends off to rest.   depending on your age maybe your over doing it?


----------



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm 26....the thing is, I've tried a bunch of different splits, and a split like this is the only thing that really makes me feel like I'm making progress. Also, I spend an hour minimum depending on which muscle group I am training. For instance, if I was doing back, this is what it would look like. Deads, standing BB row, bent over row, close grip seated row, wide grip pull ups, lat pulldowns, straight arm lat pulldowns, standing close grip row. Now if i were to try and throw in biceps on the same day, I would be there forever. I do not get sore that much without this much volume. its strange. I cannot just do one exercise per part of the back. I need at least 2 if not 3 targeting each part of the back.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 1, 2014)

gainzz said:


> I'm 26....the thing is, I've tried a bunch of different splits, and a split like this is the only thing that really makes me feel like I'm making progress. Also, I spend an hour minimum depending on which muscle group I am training. For instance, if I was doing back, this is what it would look like. Deads, standing BB row, bent over row, close grip seated row, wide grip pull ups, lat pulldowns, straight arm lat pulldowns, standing close grip row. Now if i were to try and throw in biceps on the same day, I would be there forever. I do not get sore that much without this much volume. its strange. I cannot just do one exercise per part of the back. I need at least 2 if not 3 targeting each part of the back.



My thoughts are to organize and structure your workouts. Don't base them on how you feel. You should have a plan of attack and bust your ass to finish every goal set forth BEFORE even setting foot in the gym. I also stay away from splits as the body works as one cohesive unit and IMO it's best trained that way. Only in the gym can you separate hamstring function from quadricep function but in every activity you do the two muscle groups work together to balance each other out. I train similar to the way Steeler does and haven't looked back ever since I stopped doing body part splits almost 10yrs ago.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 1, 2014)

I do a 3 day split and love it! I have plenty of time to get it all done 

Back & Chest
Legs
Shoulders/bis/tris


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I do a 3 day split and love it! I have plenty of time to get it all done
> 
> Back & Chest
> Legs
> Shoulders/bis/tris



You're the head lioness and therefor can take more punishment than is mere mortals


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 1, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You're the head lioness and therefor can take more punishment than is mere mortals



lmao!  I find this way better than my 1 body part a day...I couldn't help but over train that way!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 1, 2014)

Monday bench 
Tuesday bench
Wednesday bench 
Thursday bench 
Friday light bench

your welcome.


----------



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

How exactly would you over train one body part per day? I get that doing back, you are using your biceps, but my biceps feel nothing the day after back, while my back is on fire. Same goes for bench and tri's...day after chest, chest is on fire...tri's feel next to nothing. After doing my actual bicep and tricep days...they get sore like they should. So I am getting good rest periods again before a revisit the same muscle again.....also that I do back, bi, and tri twice per week, I use different exercises as well.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

gainzz said:


> Steelers.....how long would these workouts be? I couldn't imagine doing chest, shoulder, triceps on bench day; I do do deads and back on the same day, but leave out biceps. even though the are being worked along with back. I don't feel it is enough. I guess my only gauge is my level of soreness the next day or so.
> 
> I've heard ppl talking about this type of split before, but it just doesn't seem beneficial to me. I also enjoy going to the gym, and couldn't imagine only going 3 days/wk. Wtf else would I do with the remaining 4 days of the week? I'd feel lazy as ****.


Steel's a pure power lifter. Make no mistake about it, they have big arms but do little direct "ARM" work. As for lower leg work, all they require of their calves is to hold them upright with 500 lbs on their back. 

Here's my current workout, take it for what it's worth;
M:OFF
T: CHEST SHOULDERS TRI'S 120 min
W:ABS CAVES 20 min
T: BACK BI'S 90 min
F: OFF
S: OFF
S: LEGS AND DL 120min

As you can see; the only thing I do more than once if OFF. It's as bare minimum workout but it gets the job done.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 1, 2014)

We can close this thread. I already posted the most magnificent split known to man.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2014)

gainzz said:


> How exactly would you over train one body part per day? I get that doing back, you are using your biceps, but my biceps feel nothing the day after back, while my back is on fire. Same goes for bench and tri's...day after chest, chest is on fire...tri's feel next to nothing. After doing my actual bicep and tricep days...they get sore like they should. So I am getting good rest periods again before a revisit the same muscle again.....also that I do back, bi, and tri twice per week, I use different exercises as well.



Don't get them started here on the sore or not sore thing; I made that mistake once.  
Like I tell my wife,"I'm right, you just don't know it yet". Have at it and we'll see you posting in the Injury Forum. I'm just trying to detour you around some of the mistakes that most people have made , including myself. But then again, I could wrong.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 1, 2014)

gainzz said:


> Steelers.....how long would these workouts be? I couldn't imagine doing chest, shoulder, triceps on bench day; I do do deads and back on the same day, but leave out biceps. even though the are being worked along with back. I don't feel it is enough. I guess my only gauge is my level of soreness the next day or so.
> 
> I've heard ppl talking about this type of split before, but it just doesn't seem beneficial to me. I also enjoy going to the gym, and couldn't imagine only going 3 days/wk. Wtf else would I do with the remaining 4 days of the week? I'd feel lazy as ****.



I'm a PL so intensity plays a huge roll in my lifting. The days off are important because you grow at rest and it takes a week off to fully recover from Max effort work. 

I didn't read your whole thread but you can finish every work out with a few sets of curls if you want but big Bicepts don't make you strong. To quote Joliver " Bicepts are useless except as a cushion when I'm benching" strong triceps, now those are useful. Rip out a set of 50 BW dips once a week and they will take right off


----------



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

Steelers4Life....I am not just looking for large biceps haha, I know typical dudes in the gym do biceps EOD, but thats not me. I life primarily to build muscle, the strength that comes with it is good enough for me. Even though I lift primarily for mass, I think my three maxes are decent for my age, height, and weight. 26, 5'7", and 180 respectively.
ORM
Bench: 405
Squat: 495
Dead lift: 545 

The reason I chose to do arms (bi's and tri's) and back twice per week, is that I feel those are my weak points (mass wise). Chest, Legs, and shoulders are g2g. My reasoning behind this are guys like CT Fletcher and Phil Heath that have worked back and arms twice per week, and made amazing results. I think I will try this out for a while just to see if there is any noticeable progress. If not I will switch it up.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 1, 2014)

Try out different routines and see what works best for what you want to achieve. I lift 3 days a week and it works for me. I'm also 41 and need lots of rest.  There is a dude I workout with at my gym once in a while that is 30. He lifts 5-6 days a week and he is an absolute monster. He does  more of a BB routine and still benches around 500. He curls 3 days a week and has like 22 inch arms. Whatever style of lifting that gets you to your goals is the best style for you.


----------



## shenky (Oct 3, 2014)

If you're training more than 4x a week, natty, I think you're shorting yourself on progress. 5 days a week MAX.

As for soreness, some body parts can take more shit than others. Some need higher volume, some less. It's personal discovery. Soreness is not indicative of growth or success, but if you want to get sore, you'll have to play around with rep ranges and stuff


----------



## gainzz (Oct 3, 2014)

So I'm thinking instead of doing a body part per day, which I've been doing for close to 6 months, that I am going to change it up anyways. (Shock my body) I am going with the Old School 70's split.

Day 1 Chest/Back
Day 2 Shoulders/Arms
Day 3 Legs
Day 4 Chest/Back
Day 5 Shoulders/Arms
Day 6 Legs
Day 7 OFF

Thoughts.....?


----------



## shenky (Oct 5, 2014)

gainzz said:


> So I'm thinking instead of doing a body part per day, which I've been doing for close to 6 months, that I am going to change it up anyways. (Shock my body) I am going with the Old School 70's split.
> 
> Day 1 Chest/Back
> Day 2 Shoulders/Arms
> ...



My thoughts is that your split is stupid and you made a thread where you asked a question and didnt listen to any of the answers
You grow at home, not in the gym.

If your goal is hypertrophy, you shouldn't be in the gym more than 5 days a week. IMO, there's no need for you to be on the gym more than 4
 You're seriously shorting your damn self on progress

I like working out also, but if you want to see real growth, you need real rest. Don't go on how you feel; you're body is often more tired than you believe. If you're actually pushing yourself, you best believe you need more than a few days to fully terecover


----------

